# how to replace smoking caboose bulb



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got this K-line Baywindow smoking caboose. It looks great and it seems to smoke nicely. It has a nice detail of the rear lanterns, but one doesn't light up. I've searched the internet and cannot find instructions for replacing a bulb. I did find a manual online that might have been for a Lionel version, but it just said to take it to an authorized servce dealer. I need help on this, I don't want to go off in the wrong direction and break something!

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

My friend came over and figured this out. We have lights!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gpgold said:


> My friend came over and figured this out. We have lights!


Why don't you share how?
It might help someone in the future?


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Turns out the caboose must have been damaged in shipping. It ended up having a broken corner tab where the contact points are. A little 5 minute epoxy did the trick. Once the glue set I only needed to replace the four screws that secure the top, replace the ladders which just basically snap in place and we were done.

Gary


----------

